# advice needed on crisis



## Mr.z (Oct 10, 2016)

Hey guys, I po

-Tony


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Advice? The grass is greener where you water it. A marriage is work, it just doesn't happen. What you get out of it mostly depends on what you put in. 

You can't be putting in enough effort effing other gals. Where did you find that advice that you could fix your relationship problems by cheating? 

Whatever you do, don't get her pregnant. You're too impulsive. You're not ready for that long-term commitment with her, much less her and a child. It's time to step up and tell her what's going on with you so she can make her own decisions too. 

We have to face hard truths in life, it's not some movie where everything is easy. Decide what you want, then go from there. 

Best


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Mr.z said:


> Hey guys, I po
> 
> 
> 
> -Tony




Me too. I also po.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

This... http://talkaboutmarriage.com/considering-divorce-separation/353433-my-mind-spinning-seeking-advice.html


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

blueinbr said:


> Me too. I also po.




I have never po. I think my dog has


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

